# New sticks



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Just got 3 new curly maple sticks from Kentucky Walking sticks today. Each is about 1 1/2 " in diameter at the top and are 5 foot long as delivered. Two I will be used for the bear head toppers. I may use the other for the Elephant. I am not sure yet. I have a nice cedar stick I may use for it. I am not able to get out to gather sticks as I once did and have limited space to cure what I can gather. I have gotten over 20 sticks from Randy at Kentucky walking sticks. I have been pleased with what he has sent. they have been well cured and all usable for sticks and canes. Thanks Randy!!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Those curly Q's will make some great looking sticks!!


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

Some nice sticks. I have some twisties drying but it will be awhile.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Love to find those curly sticks.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Nice ones! Especially the one on the left.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

will make a good shanks for good toppers


----------

